# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  DUNGEONFORGE - anyone have a copy floating around?

## Lord Raffles

It seems the Dungeonforge website has finally gone offline, and I can't seem to find a copy anywhere online.

Does anyone have a copy floating around on their hard disk? I have a copy somewhere, but I can't seem to find the USB stick...

I always thought Dungeonforge was such a good program for what it was, and excellent considering it was free.

Many thanks! 

(I think this should have been placed in this part of the forum, could the mods delete the old thread in General Discussion?)

----------


## Lord Raffles

Does no one have a copy somewhere?

----------


## Wingh

You should try the wayback machine.

https://web.archive.org/web/20110112...f/public_html/

----------


## Bogie

I do.  Never used it so I don't know if this is the install file or not.

Email me at Bogiemaps (at) gmail

----------


## Lord Raffles

> I do.  Never used it so I don't know if this is the install file or not.
> 
> Email me at Bogiemaps (at) gmail


I've just sent an e-mail, fingers crossed it's the right file.  :Smile:

----------


## Lord Raffles

Does anyone else have a copy?

----------


## Lord Raffles

Hey, it's me again.

Someone out there must have a copy of this program, since I've browsed this forum and noticed a number of maps were made with it.

----------


## arsheesh

Could be that someone does, but the majority of our members are not currently active.  So it may be that those that have it aren't frequenting the forums of late.  You may also want to try your luck at the Dragon's Foot forums (in the Maps section), I know I've seen a few people who use it there as well.  Best of luck to you.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Bogie

As an alternative to DungeoneForge, have you checked out Pyromancers?  It is an online mapping tool that looks very impressive.
I have not used it myself, but the screenshots they post are excellent.

Pyromancers.com | Online Dungeon Painter & RPG Forum Scene Viewer - solutions for comfortoble online playing

----------


## Lord Raffles

After hunting through THREE old hard drives I found it  :Cool: 

Anyone know of a good place to host files?

----------


## RobA

I can check - I should have a copy of that and MapX kicking around as it is what I started with.  I was a co-admin of that forum with Dormouse fo a while, but it got pretty quiet, so I guess it was eventually shut down.

Too bad - I'd even worked up a new splash screen for the (never released) update:


-Rob A>

----------


## Lord Raffles

> I can check - I should have a copy of that and MapX kicking around as it is what I started with.  I was a co-admin of that forum with Dormouse fo a while, but it got pretty quiet, so I guess it was eventually shut down.
> 
> Too bad - I'd even worked up a new splash screen for the (never released) update:
> 
> 
> -Rob A>


I don't you suppose you have any of the user made content floating around too? Objects and Tiles?

----------


## Roseweave

I'm also looking for a copy. I can't find any map editing software that works for me, the interfaces are all awful. I'm looking for something more tile based like the RPG Maker map editors but more specific and this looks like it.

----------


## Revock

I have version 1.9.2 burned on a CD i can zip it up if you still need a copy

----------


## Roseweave

> I have version 1.9.2 burned on a CD i can zip it up if you still need a copy


Please, that would help a lot.

----------


## Revock

PM me an e-mail i can send the zip to. Be aware, there's no installer for this, it run's right from the .exe in the folder.

  I dunno if it was originally an installer but all I have burned is the program folder, I've simply copied the cd contents onto my HD several times and except for some irritating lockups it works, and i also believe this version can use most anything you place in it's art folders such as stuff Mark Oliva made for his Vintyri Project (spelling? sorry Mark i didn't check your profile prior to posting) or the dundjinni archives stuff.   I put it up on my Microsoft Onedrive for anyone wanting a copy, I know the original website wanted you to register prior to getting a copy so if the admins think this is a bad idea I won't share it out.  It is a nice little program.

----------


## Roseweave

> PM me an e-mail i can send the zip to. Be aware, there's no installer for this, it run's right from the .exe in the folder.
> 
>   I dunno if it was originally an installer but all I have burned is the program folder, I've simply copied the cd contents onto my HD several times and except for some irritating lockups it works, and i also believe this version can use most anything you place in it's art folders such as stuff Mark Oliva made for his Vintyri Project (spelling? sorry Mark i didn't check your profile prior to posting) or the dundjinni archives stuff.   I put it up on my Microsoft Onedrive for anyone wanting a copy, I know the original website wanted you to register prior to getting a copy so if the admins think this is a bad idea I won't share it out.  It is a nice little program.


Not sure I can PM right now, only 3 posts... lemme fix that.

----------


## Roseweave

Hi, thanks for the pack! I got it working. Unfortunately it seems to have a very limited tileset and I'm having trouble making anything worthwhile with it. Are there extension packs anywhere?

----------


## Revock

> Hi, thanks for the pack! I got it working. Unfortunately it seems to have a very limited tileset and I'm having trouble making anything worthwhile with it. Are there extension packs anywhere?


As I Mentioned, Mark's project has loads of tiles and objects, that folder i packed up for you even has some vintyri stuff in it, here's a link:  http://www.vintyri.org/CSUAC/
That version of DungeonForge purports to be able to use any Graphic as a tile, and as far as objects, you should only have to put the .png files you want in it's graphic file structure, I bet you'll have to scale the graphics you get so they match one another, (scale them in Gimp perhaps)  Between Vintyri, the CSUAC archive and what you can find on say Deviantart.com you should be set.

----------


## Revock

Tell, you what, give me a few days and although I'm 99% sure of that "use anything" statement, I'll test my own assertion by making some textures in Paint.net or Gimp and putting them into the dungeon forge file structure, I believe I originally put those few Vintyri tiles in there (not sure, it was long ago). Once I work some textures and stuff up I'll have a clearer picture of how to advise you if you still need help.

P.S. yeah, that works somewhat, I tried it by simply making a seamless "old paper" .png file in Gimp the only problem seems to be that after it's set as a tile by dungeon forge and set as the background it no longer looks seamless.  Perhaps dungeonforge runs it's own tile filter of a sort on the .png graphic.  There are also tile info files associated with each of the default tiles the program comes with, these can be opened and edited with notepad+.
ex.:
BASIC_2X2.TILEINFO  (this is the tileinfo file for a tile called BASIC_2X2)

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
<TILEINFO>
  <COLS>2</COLS>
  <ROWS>2</ROWS>
  <MASK>1111</MASK>
</TILEINFO>

To make a tile like this, i bet all you need do is rename a copy of the tile info file with the data you want to "Roseweave_grass1.TILEINFO" (if your tile image is called Roseweave_grass1.png) the actual tile graphic is just a graphic file, but, as i said, I already verified that any graphic can be set as a tile, all that remains is discovering the peculiarities of size,,any seamlessness etc. so it looks good.

I'll see if i can generate anything nicer in the coming few days.

----------


## Revock

As I sit here thinking of what textures and so on I might try to make a nice 3-d battlemap set of tiles and objects(which is what I love and am trying to learn to do) .   It occurs to me a worthy project for this old soft would be to make a coherent set of tiles and objects of different styles for it, I already verified it's happy with a parchment background tile, a set of flat "oldstyle" symbols and such verified to work properly would be a cool project as well.

----------


## yyhung

Well...it seems that I come here too late.
I am looking for Dungeonforge but have no luck.
The official website is dead.
Does anyone still have a copy and can share it with me?

Thanks a lot...

----------


## Revock

Here is a link to a Microsoft OneDrive account of mine with the file uploaded,  http://1drv.ms/1RfECmw   I've gotten two requests for the file so here it is for everyone.   Be aware as mentioned previously in this thread that this is the complete folder compressed with 7z, there is no installer, I don't remember if there ever was one.   Any questions on how to use it just ask.  :Wink:

----------


## Airos

> Here is a link to a Microsoft OneDrive account of mine with the file uploaded,  http://1drv.ms/1RfECmw   I've gotten two requests for the file so here it is for everyone.   Be aware as mentioned previously in this thread that this is the complete folder compressed with 7z, there is no installer, I don't remember if there ever was one.   Any questions on how to use it just ask.


Apologies for the thread necro, but this OneDrive link does not seem to be working, (at least for me, I simply get the message "This link doesn't work anymore. Contact the owner of this item for a new link). So, here I am, requesting a new link and everything.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Revock

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...hint=file%2c7z
try this, i had moved some files around in there, sorry i didn't notice it messed up the link, the others are fractal world, which is a  program i had used when i made Neverwinter nights 2 areas, cause it can output the proper sizes and so on, and yatt which is an nwn2 plugin i had used to import terrain into nwn2 toolset.  you'll want the 192d1 file, that's dungeonforge with some objects i had gotten and put in my install of it before i archived the whole folder on a dvd long ago.

----------


## Charlesmp

Thanks for the link Revock!

----------


## markem

I am coming in to this very-very-very late.  But after reading the first page I started looking at what I have.

I have:

DungeonForge192d1(incPC).zip
DungeonForge Xperimental.zip - Just looked at this - this is really MapX.
MapX.zip
MK_Dungeons.zip
New Compressed (zipped) Folder.zip
64pix_Floors.zip
96pix_random_Rock_tiles.rar
144pix_Dungeon_Tiles.zip
144pix_Floors.zip
144pix_random_cracked_rock.rar
144pix_random_Dungeons_tiles.zip
144pix_random_Pyramid_tiles.zip
200pix_random_grass_tiles.zip
animals.zip
borders and textures.zip
unofficail MapX art.zip
unofficial MapX art 2.zip
village and city.zip

Let me know what you need. :-)  You can PM me.

----------


## Axel_Dm

I was wondering if anybody still has a copy with the expansions and is willing to send me a zip of it or something. Thanks in advance

----------


## pool7

> I am coming in to this very-very-very late.  But after reading the first page I started looking at what I have.
> 
> I have:
> 
> DungeonForge192d1(incPC).zip
> DungeonForge Xperimental.zip - Just looked at this - this is really MapX.
> MapX.zip
> MK_Dungeons.zip
> New Compressed (zipped) Folder.zip
> ...


Would you mind sharing these? I'd really appreciate it. (was going to send a PM, but I don't have permission yet).

TIA

----------


## McDeath

This looks good.  I will check links as i too need a copy.  My current is v 0.1.0. So pretty much the prototype.  I have been uploading map programs to either googledrive or dropbox.  Was kind of lucky on dungeon cradter 1-3 though i know i am missing tilesets.  So many of the old programs just arent on their original site.  Even dundjinni is part offline.

----------


## McDeath

Hope some of these links work.  I wouldn't mind messing around with the later version.

OK, the link with fractalworld and others worked.  




> I am coming in to this very-very-very late. But after reading the first page I started looking at what I have.
> 
>  I have:
> 
>  DungeonForge192d1(incPC).zip
>  DungeonForge Xperimental.zip - Just looked at this - this is really MapX.
>  MapX.zip
>  MK_Dungeons.zip
>  New Compressed (zipped) Folder.zip
> ...


Sent you a pm.  I am interested in these as well.  Hope you can get back to me.

----------


## Master_Archon

> I am coming in to this very-very-very late.  But after reading the first page I started looking at what I have.
> 
> I have:
> 
> DungeonForge192d1(incPC).zip
> DungeonForge Xperimental.zip - Just looked at this - this is really MapX.
> MapX.zip
> MK_Dungeons.zip
> New Compressed (zipped) Folder.zip
> ...






I don't have permission to PM yet either, but I would like you to send me... Whatever, please just send it all. I don't know what all will come in handy. And when you do, would it be okay if I set it up in a downloadable link directly in chat?

----------


## Maestrust

Like the poster above, I don't have access to PM yet. Is there any chance this thread is still being watched? I'd love to use this classic software for a new campaign.

----------

